# Nissan Micra 2009 key problem



## jojock (Feb 20, 2020)

Hey all
My Nissan micra has developed a problem with the key. Today for the first time I could not lock the car from the outside. I got the battery changed in the key but still did not work. The spare key did not work either. The car locks ok from the inside with the central locking. The car is driving as normal with no issues. 
Just wondering if anyone has any ideas before I have to take to a Nissan dealer. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There are two possibilities that I could think of; 
1 - The "BCM" (body control module) may have a problem; maybe all it needs is a reconfiguration which can be performed by a Nissan dealer.
2 - The "Remote Keyless Entry Receiver" may have a problem; this is the unit that communicates with your FOB.
Both of these units are located under the dash. A harness connector may be loose.


----------



## jojock (Feb 20, 2020)

jojock said:


> Hey all
> My Nissan micra has developed a problem with the key. Today for the first time I could not lock the car from the outside. I got the battery changed in the key but still did not work. The spare key did not work either. The car locks ok from the inside with the central locking. The car is driving as normal with no issues.
> Just wondering if anyone has any ideas before I have to take to a Nissan dealer.
> Thanks in advance


Thank you. I have an auto electrician coming out today, I will show him your post if he doesn't know already. Many thanks


----------



## fawadalamshah (2 mo ago)

I am Facing the same problem as "JOJack" is describing, Actually I lost my original key and I have to make the key with the local resources i.e arranged the replacement from OLD parts marketing. I get programed a new sim and put in the key from old market.

now the only issue I am facing with central locking. 

can any body direct me is there any frequency difference in UK or Japan model. 

regards,

FAWAD ALAM SHAH
+92-321-4121010

CAR DETAIL
NISSAN MICRA K12
YEAR OF MAKE 2008
COUNTRY "UK"


----------

